# PetGuide Contest: Win a Pawsome Neato Vacuum



## PetGuide.com

Pawsome Neato Spring Cleaning Contest
Say goodbye to winter, furballs and dust and hello to the Neato XV Signature Pro!

You can win of one of these beauties to do your spring cleaning for you announcing Pawsome Neato Spring Cleaning Contest. The Neato XV Signature Pro retails for $449.00 and can be all yours! 

All you have to do is sign up for the PetGuide newsletter. If you've already signed up for the PetGuide newsletter, you're already entered. Pretty simple! The contest runs from March 18 to April 18, 2014. You must be a resident of Canada or the United States to enter. 

Sign up for the PetGuide Newsletter today!


More: *PetGuide Contest: Win a Pawsome Neato Vacuum* on PetGuide.com


----------

